# Kidd Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Located in southen Ohio, 25 miles north of Cincinnati. This contemporary coffee shop, was founded in 2005. It is one of six franchise operations, with the first being in Mason, Ohio, back in 1999 by it's namesake, Victor Kidd. The Middletown store highlights it's relaxing atmosphere, drive thru, fireplace, free wi-fi and conference room. Our customer service is second to none and our passion to serve is evident with every delicious cup of hot joe, latte, mocha, or if you choose, "The Coldest Drink in the World" the frappachiller. They are soooo cold that we have to warn our customer's of brain freeze. Our customer boast about the excellent customer srvice we provide. If you cursin north or south on I75 between Dayton and Cincinnati, Ohio sometime, stop in and see us. We're just off the interstate. Thanks in advance.

More...


----------

